
JuliaCon 2020 Goes Online - leephillips
https://www.juliabloggers.com/newsletter-june-2020/
======
KenoFischer
I'm of two minds about this. On the one hand JuliaCon is always quite an
amazing event and it's the only place I get to see a number of wonderful
people that I usually only interact with online. On the other hand I'm told
there's been a few thousand registrations already, so maybe this will make
JuliaCon more accessible to a much wider audience, which has always been a
goal. We've had live streams and recordings in past years, but I'll be
interested to see how things are different with an entirely virtual event.

~~~
ViralBShah
Given the huge level of interest in the online event this year, I am quite
sure that we'll try to have more of an online component going forward, even as
we move to physical events.

~~~
eigenspace
As someone who keeps saying "maybe I'll attend JuliaCon next year", I'm happy
I'll be able to attend the virtual event this year, but I also really hope I
get to attend a physical event in the future.

------
snicker7
JuliaCon 2019 had some amazing talks [0]. Some highlights:

\- The Unreasonable Dispatch of Multiple Dispatch (Stefan Karpinski)

\- Gen: A General-Purpose Programming System

\- Geometric Algebra using Grassman.jl

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP8iPy9hna6StY9tIJIUN...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLP8iPy9hna6StY9tIJIUN3F_co9A0zh0H)

~~~
dTal
Did you mean "unreasonable effectiveness"? :P

I just watched that talk the other day, and boy is it insightful. Julia has
cracked a fairly magical combination of features. I fully expect it to replace
Python over the next 10 years.

Direct link to "Unreasonable Effectiveness":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc9HwsxE1OY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kc9HwsxE1OY)

------
asg
Direct link to Juliacon event page:
[https://juliacon.org](https://juliacon.org)

